# Power shift 1232



## Dfunk (Jan 6, 2022)

Good morning, new member here from Northern Colorado, names Derek. I picked up a 1998 power shift 1232 this past weekend for 400 everything seemed to be working good great shape well maintained machine. Used it Sunday to clear out 6” or so of wet stuff and towards the end I heard a pop and she stopped moving. Did some investigating and pulled the trans out amd apart found the shift collar to have broke in half and the lower jaw on the fork broke. Found a collar but no fork😞 so I ended up tig welding the fork back together for now. Went through the trans everything else was good cleaned it and re greased it. Put it all back together put some new belts on it and went to town clearing out the snow we got last night. All in all not a daunting task at all. These transmissions are pretty simple. Now the tig welded fork is just temporary for now until the fork I ordered gets in I will pull it all back apart and swap it out. All in all I had probably 2 1/2 hours into the whole job. I love this machine so far. Used to have a wheel horse 520H with a blower as my main machine but sold it when we moved out here from wisconsin.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to SBF
How about posting some pics of your beast of a Toro, we love photos.
Sounds like you know your way around OPE, a bonus when buying used equipment.


----------



## Dfunk (Jan 6, 2022)

Yeah I’ve been around small engines for a bit. Done a lot of two stroke chainsaw builds over the years along with snowmobiles and four wheelers. I’ve been Journeyman class 8 diesel tech for 20 years so I know my way around a wrench and equipment. I’ll get some pics up once I get home.


----------

